# Vanessa Hudgens – neuer Nacktfoto-Skandal



## Mandalorianer (15 März 2011)

*Vanessa Hudgens – neuer Nacktfoto-Skandal​*
Mit Filmen macht sie gerade kaum von sich Reden, trotzdem hat es Vanessa Hudgens jetzt wieder in die Top-Schlagzeilen geschafft. Die Schauspielerin ist in einen neuen Nacktfotoskandal verwickelt, der aber etliche Fragen aufwirft.

Auf einigen zensierten Bildern, die im Internet die Runde machen, zeigt sie sich mutmaßlich komplett nackt. Die Körperhaltung deutet auf Selbstporträts, womöglich mit einem Handy, hin. Allerdings wird spekuliert, ob Vanessas Kopf nicht einfach per Photomontage auf einen fremden Körper gesetzt wurde. Der Vergleich mit Nacktaufnahmen ihres früheren Skandals lässt das vermuten . Da wirkte ihre Oberweite weniger üppig. 


Auf anderen Bildern soll der „High School Musical“-Star mit der 18-Jährigen Schauspielerin Alexa Nikolas zu sehen sein. Schwer zu erkennen, ob es sich hier auch wirklich um die Beiden handelt. Extrem obszön ein weiteres Bild, das Vanessa angeblich in gynäkologischer Pose und noch dazu nackt zeigt. Bewusst zeigen wir es nicht. 


*Was ist dran am neuen Skandal? Sehen wir wirklich die 22-Jährige, und wenn ja, sind die Fotos aus Versehen ins Netz gelangt? Man beachte, neue Rollenangebote lassen auf sich warten, ihre Hollywood-Karriere stagniert. Falls sich tatsächlich Vanessa hinter dieser Aktion verbirgt, bleibt fraglich, ob sie sich damit einen Gefallen tut…

Gruss vom Gollum*

*
P.S diese Bilder sind nicht erlaubt Hier zu posten*


----------



## Q (15 März 2011)

die Göre muss sich wohl auch noch was austesten


----------



## kt81 (15 März 2011)

Hey...
.... weiß einer von euch auf welche Seite man die nicht senzierten Fotos sehen kann?

Grüße....


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2011)

Waren wir nicht alle mal jung? OK, wir ham keine Fotos von unseren Experimenten ins Netz gestellt


----------



## Geldsammler (15 März 2011)

Deswegen lieben wir sie doch alle so! 
Nein, Spaß beiseite... Erstmal sehen,
ob sie wirklich echt Sinn.
Den Sekt kann man aber schon kaltstellen.


----------



## Tokko (15 März 2011)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *Was ist dran am neuen Skandal? Sehen wir wirklich die 22-Jährige, und wenn ja, sind die Fotos aus Versehen ins Netz gelangt?…
> *



Nix Versehen.

Ist es etwas zu ruhig um die eigene Person oder stangniert die Karriere dann müssen Skandal Bilder her die natürlich nie für die Veröffentlich im Netz vorgesehen waren.

Somit steigert man das Interesse an der eigenen Person und ist wieder im Gespräch.

Attention whoring in progress.....


----------



## jumper03 (16 März 2011)

Auf dieser Seite findet ihr die neuen Fotos.
***Link entfernt***
Achte auf die Regeln!


----------



## danny86 (17 März 2011)

bitte pn an mich wer nen link zu den bildern gefunden hat, danke


----------



## Claudia (17 März 2011)

danny86 schrieb:


> bitte pn an mich wer nen link zu den bildern gefunden hat, danke





CBAB schrieb:


> *Hier findet Ihr das Boardevangelium für den Umgang miteinander und den Aufenthalt im Celebboard!*
> 
> Kein Posten von FHM, Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Stuff, Perfect 10 und anderen Bildern oder Medien, die dem Copyright unterliegen! (private Nachrichten inbegriffen)
> Das Veröffentlichen von Privatfotos jeglicher Art ist strengstens untersagt!




also auch keine Links zu den Bildern per PN verschicken


----------



## Q (17 März 2011)

danny86 schrieb:


> bitte pn an mich wer nen link zu den bildern gefunden hat, danke




*Ich weise darauf hin, dass sich die Regeln auch auf die PN's beziehen. Die Idee geht also genauso fehl wie entsprechende Bilder oder links dazu hier zu posten. Denkt mal einen Augenblick nach, das dient auch Eurem Schutz. Also lasst den Blödsinn!*
:devil:​


----------



## Pepe30x88 (17 März 2011)

mir auch  ich mag sie  dankeeee


----------

